# Coffered ceiling



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Here's a small tongue & groove ceiling in same house:

http://picasaweb.google.com/jjfwoodworks/TGCeilingWeb?feat=directlink


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice work! Your photo's give me ideas.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks, and I get a lot of good ideas from other's photos too...thank god (or al gore) for the internet :wink:


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

very nice jay saw the t&g on c/t:thumbsup:


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Tom, went over today to check on the painters and it's looking' good :yes: I'll add a finish pic when they're all done.


----------



## Speedball (Nov 2, 2008)

I was looking at all the photos from first to last and BOOM, it sunk in what purpose the little L & T shaped blocks of wood served. That is so simple but yet so very nice looking.

Also like your table saw :thumbsup: I settled for the lesser, JET.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks...as far as the jet, I don't think you have to worry about much...they all cut wood...


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I like the T&G

I have a cathedral sunroom ceiling 11' (6 skylights - drywalled) & a cathedral great room ceiling (2 skylights under construction) that I need to finish. I was thinking wood


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Looks like an interesting room Dave. When you get around to finishing it, you'll have to post some pics. 

I noticed you've got some different size windows set at different top heights than your doors...should make for some interesting finish work.

Are you going to case the skylights out (maybe some 1x4?), or just go all the way with t&g on the ceiling with no casing for the skylights?

J


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah - the window shown matches the windows that face South (not shown). I didn't want the windows too low. Its only a matter of a few inches, but I opted for that height. The "big" window (opening) will be an 8' saltwater fish tank

I'm not sure on the finish work yet - just sheetrock for now
I'm building a 24x36 3 story addition
Once all rough is done then I'll worry about the finish work

I actually like the coffered ceiling - that may be an option too
Then do the T&G in the great room - less skylights


----------

